# Palm Tungsten won't sync on second Mac



## Urbanpavilli (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi there - I just purchased a Palm Tungsten E and, using HotSync and iSync have synchronized iCal and Address Book between my Palm and my computer at work (Apple OSX). Now, I'm trying to sync the same info on my Palm with my second computer at home (also Apple OSX Powerbook G4). While the sync process seems to go smoothly with no error messages, none of the info found in my Palm is being transferred to my PowerBook. (ie. an empty calendar and address book!). Is it possible that my Palm is only designed to iSync with one hard drive? Help.


----------

